# Dishwasher install - top controls



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That’s really your preference. Personally I like the panel flush with the cabinet. They don’t look bad if you leave enough space to let your fingers operate it with the door closed. But you can still set the dishwasher to start, then close the door. I’m not sure if they will all Operate that way. I think it looks tacky if you leave a large space in between the door in the cabinet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

"part of the benefit of the top of door controls is hiding them."

Speak for yourself. I think hidden controls are the OPPOSITE of a benefit - they are a DETRIMENT. And particularly the new washers are well insulated enough you can hardly hear them running let alone know when they are done running.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Our new dishwasher with the controls on top of the door closes under the counter. 
In order to set it or change it - you have to open the door. 
If once it starts you want to add something, you open the door, add the
item, then press start, after pressing start you have 4 seconds to close
the door and it restarts again. 

None of the controls are visible, that’s the way it’s suppose to be. 
It’s a whirlpool. 
It looks great without that ugly black control panel along the top 
that our old DW had. And it is super quiet, and gets everything super
clean. And yes, you can’t see when the DW is done. 
Just install it according to the directions.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

How often do you think you change the settings mid-load?


I'd test the unit, see if it "pauses" when you open the door so you could change the settings mid-load that way.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

tmittelstaedt said:


> "part of the benefit of the top of door controls is hiding them."
> 
> Speak for yourself. I think hidden controls are the OPPOSITE of a benefit - they are a DETRIMENT. And particularly the new washers are well insulated enough you can hardly hear them running let alone know when they are done running.




HA HA HA. Every person is different. I, too, prefer having the controls visible. But, I like machines, equipment, gadgets, thingamajigs. I would actually love a dishwasher with a clear front panel (with or without a removable opaque cover) because that would make it really easy to see when something is not working right. But, then, I don’t know how many people are filled with glee seeing multiple spray arms turning round and round gushing out water.


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine has top controls, there is a green light on the bottom of the washer that illuminates on the floor when the cycle is done

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

As long as we’re discussing Dishwashers...my new dishwasher has a great
feature. The screening filter on the bottom that catches all the little bits
and pieces and grease - just pops off easily. I am able to clean it
frequently and just pop it back on..

On our old DW, cleaning out the bottom filter was a big messy time consuming chore,
you needed to first unscrew several screws ( with the ol’ Mikita drill) and then try to 
remember how to put the filter back together again 
then screw it back on. :surprise:

It was always a big mess.


----------



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

tmittelstaedt said:


> "part of the benefit of the top of door controls is hiding them."
> 
> Speak for yourself. I think hidden controls are the OPPOSITE of a benefit - they are a DETRIMENT. And particularly the new washers are well insulated enough you can hardly hear them running let alone know when they are done running.


Thanks everyone for the feedback.

Candidly I did not feel strongly about having the top controls. It was just one I got a really good price on it and was on sale. I do not mind the front controls as long as they are easy to clean. Top controls is not a feature I was seeking but happened to be what was on the model I purchased.

Re Mystriss I dont stop it often mid-cycle but sometimes we run it while we are cooking and someone in the family needs to pluck a utensil or something to hand wash if needed.

I probably will install this somewhat visible. Even if we don't open it during a cycle, the model has a minutes remaining so it would be good to be able to see

Thanks again


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

whoppr said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> 
> Candidly I did not feel strongly about having the top controls. It was just one I got a really good price on it and was on sale. I do not mind the front controls as long as they are easy to clean. Top controls is not a feature I was seeking but happened to be what was on the model I purchased.
> 
> ...



I have the opposite problem, ~finds fork~ "hmm, it's only a minute into the cycle..." :vs_laugh:


Yeah it is nice to see how long the load has left for sure. Sometimes I stop mine during the dry cycle and take everything out to air dry - keeps my plastics and silicone pieces from getting water spots. Not to mention, I think the "dry" cycle on mine is far too long; not adjustable unfortunately.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Top controls under the counter . As previously mentioned that's why their built that way to give a slick look. Load washer, add soap close dispenser set panel close door BAM when done there's lights that can be seen when their done. Besides leave them in there after their done for an hour or two. to drain dry and cool off.


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

It's just a way to vacuum money from your wallet. Our last 3 dishwashers were free from craigslist. The first was almond because the prior owner's wife "upgraded" to stainless steel. The second one was stainless steel because the prior owners wife "upgraded" to white. The current one is white because the prior owners wife "upgraded" to black. 3 different prior owners different homes different areas of the city. Dishwashers all worked perfectly for years until they died and were replaced by the next free one. Controls do migrate around on them. Other than color, moving the controls is about all the manufacturer can do to be able to claim it's new and improved. Probably a decade from now the top control ones will all be on the curbs in craigslist and the front controls will be back in vogue. It's a box that sprays water on the dishes for goodness sake.

Fortunately my wife is too busy to bother with sitting around looking at Better Homes and Gardens and deciding all the kitchen appliances need to be a different color. Praise the Lord! /snark


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Front face of dishwasher (when door is closed) should be flush with the cabinets, right ? And the countertop edge is perhaps 3/4" or 1" in front of that.
So the DW controls will be hidden when the DW door is closed. That's the whole point of putting them on top. If you wanted to be able to see the controls when the door is closed, you need front mounted controls.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

tmittelstaedt said:


> It's just a way to vacuum money from your wallet. Our last 3 dishwashers were free from craigslist. The first was almond because the prior owner's wife "upgraded" to stainless steel. The second one was stainless steel because the prior owners wife "upgraded" to white. The current one is white because the prior owners wife "upgraded" to black. 3 different prior owners different homes different areas of the city. Dishwashers all worked perfectly for years until they died and were replaced by the next free one. Controls do migrate around on them. Other than color, moving the controls is about all the manufacturer can do to be able to claim it's new and improved. Probably a decade from now the top control ones will all be on the curbs in craigslist and the front controls will be back in vogue. It's a box that sprays water on the dishes for goodness sake.
> 
> Fortunately my wife is too busy to bother with sitting around looking at Better Homes and Gardens and deciding all the kitchen appliances need to be a different color. Praise the Lord! /snark


"Your rant has nothing to do with the question asked, maybe we all like brand new modern appliances not trashed pieces"


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

COLDIRON said:


> "Your rant has nothing to do with the question asked, maybe we all like brand new modern appliances not trashed pieces"


Hmm so was your last automobile you bought new or used? Was your last house that you bought new or used?

The actual trashed appliances are listed on CL as "trash" and the scrappers pick them up for the scrap steel and copper value.

I just find it somewhat fascinating that the appliance makers have managed to convince a whole segment of the market that there is such a thing as "style" in boxes that's entire purpose is to heat food, chill food, toast food, and wash food off plates, and derive a significant amount of money selling brand new working appliances to replace "out of style" older working appliances. I am in awe of their ability to sell ice to the Eskimos.

It is certainly a benefit to _me_ since if that wasn't the case why then I would have to spend money on new appliances!  The only possibly bad thing is that it basically lifts the requirement off their necks to actually produce an appliance that actually lasts for a long time. Maybe that's why quality in new appliances over the last 40 years has taken a nosedive. :-(


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

i will answer the two questions asked that I wouldn't do most times. Last house new. Last car new. Appliances always new. I learned over the years used items are mostly problematic. However if your broke or prefer to buy used items That"s OK to each their own.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

tmittelstaedt said:


> Hmm so was your last automobile you bought new or used? Was your last house that you bought new or used?
> 
> The actual trashed appliances are listed on CL as "trash" and the scrappers pick them up for the scrap steel and copper value.
> 
> ...



There's lots of perfectly logical reasons to ditch a working appliance.

Folks remodel their kitchen's all the time - and usually for functional reasons - so I'm not at all surprised to see appliances being switched out among all those what thousands? Hundreds of thousands even? who are re-doing their kitchens. Maybe they had a freestanding dishwasher or range and switched to under counter or a drop in cook-top. Maybe the old fridge was too short for the new cabinet design. Maybe the old fridge was white and a new or replacement stove was stainless so they wanted to match them. 

Sometimes they just don't work for that particular family. Like the fridge we used to have was great and all, but we needed more space to fit four teenagers worth of food (4 gallons of milk at a time just doesn't fit in a standard fridge very well.) The drop-in cook-top we had was great, but it was just too small to cook for my family. The dish drawers we got are perfect now that the boys have (almost all) moved out on their own - daily half loads are great to keep my kitchen clean - so the old dishwasher went on craigslist. 

I think it's far less typical that someone is just replacing appliances to change the color, it does happen, but I'd be more inclined that it was one of the above and the husband is just saying that "she wanted stainless" and leaving off the "to match the new stove" or whatever. 



Not that I haven't seen it, the folks in our retirement community often ditch their appliances just to have the latest tech. The folks across the street bought a fridge that's super high-tech just to show it off to everyone (when you touch the front window it "clears up" to show what's the inside of the fridge so you don't have to open it, it also has a built in computer and can text you a shopping list LOL)


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

tmittelstaedt said:


> "part of the benefit of the top of door controls is hiding them."
> 
> Speak for yourself. I think hidden controls are the OPPOSITE of a benefit - they are a DETRIMENT. And particularly the new washers are well insulated enough you can hardly hear them running let alone know when they are done running.





I completely agreed with your statement until we owned our new one for a week or so. We bought front controls.



Our DW is between the sink and the stove. My beer belly tends to brush buttons as I cook or reach into the cabinet.


In 10-15 years when it dies, if I haven't, the next one will be top mounted controls.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The whole point of the top panel controls is to hide them for a clean-looking install. If you install the d/w so that you can see the controls when the door is closed, you might as well just get an exposed control panel d/w.

If you need to see the lights, you can tape a piece of tin foil to the underside of your counter. It will reflect the lights enough onto the control panel for you to see them. Of course, you'll need to memorize what each of the lights means.


----------

